# Jazz Improv thread ????



## Mike Cesati (Feb 2, 2003)

I can't seem to pull up this sub forum?? All others I use seem fine??

I use AOL browser. What's up?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

It's coming up fine for me, fwiw.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Mike Cesati said:


> I can't seem to pull up this sub forum?? All others I use seem fine??
> ................


It is still there. You only have to find it. 

_Seriously, if you still have problems, drop me email._


Mike Cesati said:


> ...................
> I use AOL browser. What's up?


Considering all the trouble and headaches I am having with AOL's ignorance of accepted web procedures, I was about to say something. But as a born diplomat I know that a picture is worth of 1000 words. Enjoy:


----------



## Mike Cesati (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks, working fine now. It was odd the other threads were popping up but not that one. It was slow loading or not at all.

Yes AOL is not the optimum I know.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

I've also been having problems lately navigating the site using AOL. Threads don't seem to open, or take a very long time to do so (and I've got DSL). I just opened an internet explorer browser outside of AOL to view the site when it locked up. Seems okay today (and yesterday).


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

AOL seems to be having all sorts of "issues" today.


----------

